# Anyone have problem with rear view mirror raddling against glass?



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has this problem when their bass hits. I talked to alot of peeps in my area and none of them have this prob. They all seemed shocked actually when I tell them that mine raddles. Any way to fix this? WHen my bass hits my whole front windshield vibrates its ass off and the base of the rear view mirror raddles against the glass and makes a horrible noise egh...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I ran a search and the search engine came up with this: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24975&highlight=rearview+mirror

Hope it helps


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

mine rattles a bit, but it's the sunglass holder that pisses me off. I think it's about to fall out of the roof it vibrates so much. The rear view mirror is probably about ready to fall off the windshield too. Doesn't really matter to me, if I fix that another rattle will pop up, and it's not like I can use the rear view mirror anway, all I see is blur.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *mine rattles a bit, but it's the sunglass holder that pisses me off. I think it's about to fall out of the roof it vibrates so much. The rear view mirror is probably about ready to fall off the windshield too. Doesn't really matter to me, if I fix that another rattle will pop up, and it's not like I can use the rear view mirror anway, all I see is blur. *


LOL, yea it gives me a headache to look in mine it's so blurry.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

mine vibrated before it fell off...after that i just put loctite on it and put it back on and no prob. since


----------

